# Bolt+ Hard Drive Dead



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

The 3TB WD Blue WD30NPRZ died on 3/16/2019 and the Bolt+ was purchased on June 23, 2017 so did not even get 2 years. The last 6 months I had the cover off with a fan blowing directly on the motherboard/drive and ODT is usually around 37.

Going to put a 3.5" drive in external case and see how long that will last as I do not think these 2.5" drives were designed for constant recording.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

The WD 2.5" drives designated as AV drives are designed for 24/7 recording

"*Product description*
Brand Name: WD
Product Line: AV-25
Product Model: WD10JUCT
Product Name: AV-25 WD10JUCT Hard Drive
*Marketing Information: WD AV-25 2.5-inch SATA hard drives are specially engineered to offer cool quiet operation while providing maximum reliability in 24x7 always-on environments. With support for up to five simultaneous HD video streams, these drives are perfect for DVRs, set-top boxes and digital video surveillance.*
Product Type: Hard Drive
Storage Capacity: 1 TB
Maximum External Data Transfer Rate: 384 MBps (3 Gbps)
Rotational Speed: 5400 rpm
Buffer: 16 MB
Drive Interface: SATA
Drive Interface Standard: SATA/300
SATA Pin: 7-pin
Drive Type: Internal
Drive Width: 2.5"


----------



## davahad (Dec 1, 2002)

My Surveillance NVR has 4 3TB WD Purple Drives that record 24/7 and they are over 4 years old now with no failures.

While the 2.5" drives are designed for AV applications my first 3TB 2.5" WD Blue drive failed very early on and not investing in any more drives that last approx 2 years.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

One failure is one failure. It is not definitive. Sucks, but hard drives fail.


----------

